# Bath salts



## penelopejane (Nov 19, 2017)

I would like to make bath salts to make my plain Epsom salts a little more interesting.

I have found recipes that just use Epsom salts and others that use 2 cups of salt to 3 cups Epsom salts.

What is the difference? 

If you use salt do you use table salt or rock salt? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 19, 2017)

I use 70% Epsom salt 20 Dendritic salt and colorant and FO,  the rest is course sea salt


----------



## soaring1 (Nov 20, 2017)

*Bath Salts Plain*

I master batch

44% Epsom salts
44% Sea Salt
10% Pink Himilayan
2% Dead Sea Salt

Store in a container till I want to use it.

For use. No coloring.  The pink Himilayan adds the pretty color.
I use Natrasorb and mix some Jojoba Oil and my essential oil in it, then cut it into some of my mixed up master batch.  Smells wonderful, relaxing and no ring around the tub.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 21, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> What is the difference?


Here is a link to a site that explains the different salts available to make Bath Salts and what each brings to the mix:

https://www.seasalt.com/bath-salt-guide

A note about Dendritic Salt -- Use @ 10% to help hold color and fragrance. Add to the dendritic first before mixing with the rest of your ingredients.

For what it's worth, I use a little baking soda in the mix to soften the bath water and help prevent ring around the tub.  
HTH   :bunny:


----------



## johnnyusa (Dec 12, 2017)

First, i throw in a 1:1 ratio of Epson : Dead Sea salt into the drawn bath water.

Then into the salted water I pour in my bath mud, which is homemade LS that I mix w/ olive, jojoba, chia, argon, hemp oil. The soap eats the oil and turns into a nice mud, which together w/ the salts help soak up the essential oils you add next. Ba sure to use MORE liquid soap and less oil. If you use more oil than soap it will be a solid rather than a nice pourable liquid of honey-like consistency plus the bath water is a bit oily.

I a small mason jar, mix a 1:1 ratio of essential oils : carrier oil. For carrier oil, I like to use chia seed, argon, jojoba, or just olive.

Then hit the oil globules w/ a small cotton wash cloth just skimming the surface. Making bath salts is way too much trouble.

It is basically this product but I leave out the baking soda and use 100% salts plus a little powdered lactose and Meyerson's powdered goat milk. You can mix this all up in a mixing bowl w/ some citric acid if you want and fill it into a mason jar. But it leaves your kitchen messy and takes alot of time. I find it easier to add each ingredient to the bath separately.    http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/1122/goat-milk-bath-soak

You don't have to rinse this bath water off. Just blow-dry yourself dry bc your whole body has oils on it and otherwise it will take longer to dry. I love to blow dry my feet and arm pits when I get out of the bath w/ a high-powered negative hairdryer. A hair-dryer is a power tool and the good ones run you $65 - $200 but they last a few years and are worth it.


----------

